# Working holiday visa



## swalia (May 5, 2012)

Hi,

Just want to know answer for below question?

If wife is British citizen(UK passport),she has got working holiday visa for NZ,but yet to travel to NZ. Can husband apply for dependent visa as he is Indian passport holders?

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

swalia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to know answer for below question?
> 
> ...


Unlikely - but the best place to find out will be Work in NZ temporarily


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

swalia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to know answer for below question?
> 
> ...


No, I don't think so. See link above.


----------

